# Attn. Packers: Yearling Oberhasli Imprinted Wether, Special Situation



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I am posting for a friend. She has a horned yearling wether that she is looking for a home for. He comes out of a large Oberhasli herd and was going to be trained for packing, but the little boy that owned him lost interest. So he ended up at my friend's house and she needs to find him a home soon. He has been started on imprinting, so very friendly. She has tried not to pet him and love on him so as not to get attached, but she said that despite all of that, he follows her like a puppy. She will sell him for meat price to anyone that would give him some time and work, or just needs a companion. He will be sold for meat soon if he can't find a home. She doesn't want to that if she can help it. He is located in Idaho. PM me and I can give you her contact info. Sorry I don't have pictures, but she can text them, if someone is interested.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

CAE/CL status of either farm might help in the sales.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> CAE/CL status of either farm might help in the sales.


Sorry I forgot to include that, thank you Dave!

This little guy comes from a CAE/CL neg. farm and my friend's farm where he is currently at, is also CAE/CL neg. She tests all of her goats twice per year and some three times per year (she just wants to be sure that any tests weren't wrong OCD?). Hope this helps!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you are not a member of packgoatcentral.com I can post a link there if they have some pictures posted somewhere.


----------



## GPW84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Please don't let a friendly ober go to slaughter, I'm new to goats and when I saw this I signed onto the forum. I will take it happily if nobody else is interested. I live in western washington and I picked up brushchimps obers from him a couple months ago and have enough room for for him.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Where in Idaho is your friend? I am in the Wood River Valley area, and while I don't have space for a horned wether myself, there are plenty of packers around and Oberhasli are very good for that.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> Where in Idaho is your friend? I am in the Wood River Valley area, and while I don't have space for a horned wether myself, there are plenty of packers around and Oberhasli are very good for that.


She is in Spirit Lake ID. Hope everything works out.


----------

